

Reasons Why Your Startup Needs A Fully Built Out Blog - LeonW
http://leostartsup.com/2011/06/why-startup-needs-blog/

======
acangiano
I fully agree that having a blog is a must, and not just for startups. On a
side note,

<shameless-plug>I'm writing a book that will help developers and startups
build successful blogs. It's going to be published by The Pragmatic Bookshelf.
You can signup here: <http://technicalblogging.com> </shameless-plug>

~~~
rlmw
I don't really see why people felt the need to downvote, it seemed like he was
doing a shameless plug entirely appropriately.

------
hsmyers
Oddly enough at a TechStart meeting on Friday I also heard that a Twitter
account was pretty much mandatory. Guy who was the target of the advice tried
to duck out with the 'I'm not a tech guy' but was bullied into it by the rest
of the crowd :)

~~~
LeonW
Hi there, that is an interesting one. I think you are absolutely right, the
Twitter account which goes together with your blog is absolutely key.

We launched our Twitter account simultaneously with our blog and it is our
biggest driver of traffic :)

------
ehutch79
Am I the only one bothered that the bullets are out of order?

~~~
LeonW
Hehe, thanks for the heads up, just changing it now! :)

------
alanh
Self promotion, but at Blogic we hope to make it super easy to add a blog when
your startup has a site already (we'll match your site theme automatically).

~~~
LeonW
Hi Alan,

Just checked out Blogic, I think it is a brilliant idea, have you had any
customers yet?

~~~
alanh
We don't have the product ready for testing yet, but we have heard from people
who expect to use it once it's available.

~~~
LeonW
Awesome, I think this could really be a fantastic way to help more companies
to get into the blogging habit with ease, will look forward to promote you
once it is ready! :)

